# Redapache Pic Thread



## Redapache (Dec 13, 2008)

Some of my favorite T's.I think I did this right.:?


----------



## Redapache (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Redapache (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Koh_ (Jul 28, 2009)

beautiful pics and spiders. 
really like your collections.
the dead male p.antinous is huge!!!


----------



## Redapache (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks,and yeah he was a monster,you should see the females.


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice 
You have a great collection.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 29, 2009)

nice mature male pampho!!!!
did you mate them, how big the females turn out?


----------



## Redapache (Jul 29, 2009)

The females are a stocky 8.5 but I tried mating one of them but she seems to have DKS so it was kind of useless I still have one really big one though and I'm hoping to buy more though.


----------



## Redapache (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## <RavenWolf> (Jul 29, 2009)

~Droolz~  


Stunning collection!

I am sooo jealous   my T's are mostly Juvey's ...


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome collection!! Good camera work also.


----------



## Redapache (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone.And thanks Rob hopefully I'll get good pics like this at the meeting!


----------



## snakecollector (Jul 29, 2009)

*Great Job*

Keep it up!!!  :worship: 



Redapache said:


> Thanks everyone.And thanks Rob hopefully I'll get good pics like this at the meeting!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice thread.  I look forward to seeing more of your pics.


----------



## Redapache (Jul 30, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Nice thread.  I look forward to seeing more of your pics.


Thanks should have more coming today actually.


----------



## Redapache (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Fingolfin (Jul 31, 2009)

Great collection! And great pics as well! :clap:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 1, 2009)

Very very nice! P.ornata! :}


----------



## Rindy (Aug 3, 2009)

Keegan, I wish I had seen them before the meeting- I would have asked you to photo my mystery spider so I could send picks to Rick West.  You take fantastic pics.  Are all these great Ts yours- if so you have a nice collection :drool:


----------



## Redapache (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Rindy if you still need me to I can at the next meeting also majority is mine and some is John's like the Gooty pair and the Fracta and Robustum(snakecollector's).


----------



## Redapache (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Mattyb (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome collection, very cool pics!


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, nice pokies and tappy!


----------



## Redapache (Jun 14, 2012)

Time to revive the picture thread. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Redapache (Jun 20, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice shots! Keep them coming!


----------

